# My New Toy For Accessing Remote Areas.....



## Dave Hadden (Nov 5, 2011)

Not really mine but looks like it could be some fun.
This guy flew all around where I live and then came down to sea level and skimmed along for quite a distance before powering up and away.
I'd be carrying some fishing gear and a surfboard if that were mine.

Take care.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks cool, I not seen a powered kite skiff be interesting to see how it takes off and lands. I did fly kites years back just coastal soring twas great fun but your margin for error at take off or land is very tight. Any ill wind gonna make a sad day. 

Ahh heres what I mean a wee bit fast and maybe even a tail breaze.

[video=youtube;P_TqMixB6wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_TqMixB6wo&feature=related[/video]


----------

